# TX



## Kathryn Emma (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi all,
Sorry if this sounds dumb but what does TX mean  

Thanks
Kathryn


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi,

It means treatment 

Tony
x

ps. Dictionary here : http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/component/option,com_glossary/Itemid,202/


----------



## Kathryn Emma (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks Tony, that's been driving me mad  I knew it would be something simple like that but just couldn't find it anywhere!
Take care
Kathryn x


----------

